# Who made this mess......



## Groomer1 (Jan 11, 2008)

I bet I can guess 









tired after a hard days work!









I have never known a dog like him!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

aawwww he is so cute


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Something so small made all that mess!!!!! LOL


----------



## Groomer1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Something so small made all that mess!!!!! LOL


Lol yes, he pulled his toy basket over! The chihuahuas live with my mum, she treats them like babies!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lol great pic


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Haha, Brilliant pictures, Loved the 2nd one, He looked so guilty rofl


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL hes a cutie indeed - I coudnt get mad with that cute face - no matter what hes made a mess of


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaw bless how cute......


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

surely you wasn't blaming that sweet little innocent chihuahua??

He looks like butter wouldn't melt


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics he is lovely
I love chihuahuas I have one she is 10 now, they are great dogs and the little man in your pics is a stunner


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

so sweet


----------



## hammy hamster (Dec 22, 2007)

Ahh! wouldn't be without them.


----------



## Mycavyangels (Jan 12, 2008)

HAHA awww Cheeky boy


----------

